# which is your favorite easter reciepe ?



## rabicamail (Feb 19, 2010)

which is your favorite easter reciepe ?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I tend to cook something different for every easter. I've been looking to cook rabbit just to tease the kids but haven't found a local purveyor yet. 

This year it was leftover ham and turkey.


----------



## latika sharma (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
My favorite easter recipe is-*EASTER FRUIT SALAD
*1 can or 3-1/2 c. fried cocktail
1 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese
1 sm. lemon Jello
8 lg. marshmallows
3/4 c. chopped celery
1/4 c. chopped nuts
1/2 pt. whipping cream or 2 1/3 c. Cool Whip
Drain the fruit cocktail and heat the juice with the Jello and softened cream cheese and marshmallows. Cool mixture. When it starts to set, add to fruit, celery and chopped nuts. Refrigerate until thickened, about 1/2 hour. Beat whipping cream and fold in. It's now ready to be put into your favorite mold.

Thanks
*

*


----------

